

Ask HN: Everyone-Must-Follow Blogs? - detcader

Are there any blogs that absolutely anyone (with a brain) could and should follow? Yea, there are the usual webcomics, but otherwise there are few feeds I keep on Google Reader for more than a week or two.
======
mbrubeck
I posted some links in this recent thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1134392>

